# Help with point to point line



## Trestle (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi all, I want to put in a point to point trolly line but not sure what to purchase other than the track. My yard is only 14ft. wide and 90ft. long asI live in a row home and not much space. Do the G scale trollys hit bumpers at the end of the track to reverse the direction or is there something new that you can use to stop and start the trolly at preset stops. Any help appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Might want to look into LGB reversing switches, set up for just exactly the situation you describe. 

Also, with a trolley - and most other small locos and rolling stock - you could get away with an R1 (4 foot diameter) loop at either end. This would require about a 4.5 wide (at greatest point) by six foot long or so sectcion. With this you could go either 'loop to loop' (but you would have to wire reversing loops at either end) or just go with a 'dogbone' type arrangement.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo also makes a reversing unit and supplies two lighted bumpers that indicate direction of when power is on. I do use a LGB trolley as it will hold up better than a bachman one. Later RJD


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

As mentioned you could have a dogbone with loops of R-1 track at either end--it would be 4 feet wide and you could have the tracks come close together as a "two track main." 

Aristo is coming out with a very nice model of a streetcar if you want something less trolly-ish and more streetcar-ish

The Aristo reversing unit works perfectly well although it's a hard start--the trolley goes from stop to full speed instantly, which looks a little silly. I have one and you can adjust the "rest" period between reverses with a simple knob. We use it with one of Aristo's "egliner" cars. It's nice to have the thing come popping out when no one expects it.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Are you handy with a soldering iron and want to save some coin through Internet surplus electronics sales?

The included circuit is a simple point-to-point reversing unit in its simplest, and cheapest form (


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And of course, you can skip the automatic reverse circuits and just do the reversing yourself.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Being you're talking about trolleys, which are small, you might consider 4 or 5 foot diameter loops at each end. Yes, you'll be limited to small diesels and steamers, but it's a thought. 

Randy


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Check out Del's Criter Control at G-Scale Graphics, it allows triggered (track magnets) station stops alomg the way. 
He advertises here. 

John


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Toddalin 
Been looking a your reverser schematic and can't see where the sensor section connects to the track. 
Could be I'm just not quite awake this morning. 

Harvey C.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

No sensor needed, 555 chip is a programmable timer (one-shot for techys). 

Engine stops when going past the diode ad waits for relay to change due to 555 chip driving the relay coil. 

Real simple to build, but no acceleration control. I added a 4 ohm resistor to limit track current on startup to lessen the jack rabbit starts at each end between the diode section and the power section. Works for slowing down the train when stopping also. Less gear strain this way!!!!!


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

AAhhh! The light dawns. 
Wasn't thinking of a timer. 

Harvey C.


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Try this site. Curtis has some neat toys for reversing and station stops. 

http://rr-concepts.com/ 

Also this site for more info and some more links.

http://track2.com/ingram/home/links.iac.shtml

Steve


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

hehe

People always ask to see the computer or control system for the Botanic. Much simpler than that. Just trackside TE's and a few timers and 2 reed switches.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan beat me with his suggestion for using a 4ohm resister. Years ago when I had a point to point on my cog railroad, I used a 10 ohm resister a foot or two up the track from the diode. I had a diode and a resistor near each end. I was using a PH hobbies reversing unit. At the time 20 years ago it was considerably cheaper than the LGB one. As I recall the LGB was on the order $90 and the PH one was about $35. 

I tried building one, but I'm a geologist not an EE. I had a difficult time trying to figure out how to build something from a circuit diagram. It was easier to buy one. 

I echo the suggestions of a dogbone. That way your trolley will always be going forward. With the point to point it will be running in reverse half of the time. This is OK if you have a LGB or Bachmann old style trolley, but with the new Aristo PCC trolley it will look a little strange going backward.

Chuck


----------



## tbar (Jan 26, 2009)

for the money and for easy install .....aristo-craft, is way to go


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 09 Mar 2010 05:30 AM 
No sensor needed, 555 chip is a programmable timer (one-shot for techys). 

Engine stops when going past the diode ad waits for relay to change due to 555 chip driving the relay coil. 

Real simple to build, but no acceleration control. I added a 4 ohm resistor to limit track current on startup to lessen the jack rabbit starts at each end between the diode section and the power section. Works for slowing down the train when stopping also. Less gear strain this way!!!!! 


There is actually a better and cheaper alternative to the resistors. I use these "inrush" thermistors instead. Each one is rated at 2.5 ohms so two in series give 5 ohms which is a good value before the end. They are also rated at 6.5 amps, so you will never overpower them. At 4/$1, they are certainly cheaper than the high-power resistors. Finally, when the trains start their run, the current is not applied instantaneously but comes on over a fraction of a second. While this delay is not readily observable, I know it helps and has to be easier on the equipment because until I put these on my pond pump for my lake, I kept arcing the relays closed even though the relays were rated at ~ three times the pump motor value.
http://www.goldmine-elec-products.c...ber=G14789


----------



## Ward H (Jan 5, 2008)

Another way to slow and speed up the trolley is to use diodes. Each diode will drop the voltage by .7 volts. Put three in series for a 2.1 volt drop. Need a total of six as diodes only let voltage pass in one direction so 3 in series pointing one way and three in series pointing the other way. 
I use two sets of diodes, 6 ft and 3ft from the end. Gives me two speed steps. I use 3 diodes (2.1 drop) for going into the station and 2 (1.4 drop) for coming out of the station. Helps to have a little more voltage to get the loco going. 
I use this set up for 2 motored RDC Cars and small diesels as well as small steam locos. Works great.


----------

